
This Nordic Company’s Four Secrets to Hiring (And Keeping) Great Talent Anywhere - greifswalder
https://www.fastcompany.com/40479040/this-nordic-companys-four-secrets-to-hiring-and-keeping-great-talent-anywhere
======
haskellandchill
> our current turnover rate is less than %1

Not the 1% I was aiming to be ha. Great company that I regret quitting.

